# Trip to Sams Club today



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Today I took my mother, who is recovering from a mini stroke she had a few months ago, with me for my weekly trip to Sams. When I go I usually have a LOT of stuff and multiple carts  , I buy my preps and our every day stuff, think my kids would revolt without pizza rolls in the freezer! Usually the cashiers don't even pay attention and if they say something I just blow it off, well today the young girl asked my mother just what in the world we where going to do with all this stuff. I froze...I had NO clue what my mom would say, seems since the stroke her brain to mouth filter is broke  she was liable to say well don't you know soon your going to starve to death just as soon as she could say I'm donating it! I was so proud of her, she looked right at the girl and said "not that it's your business but she (pointing at me) has 13 kids!". Way to put her in her place mom!!

Btw I have 3 kiddos can't imagine life with 13!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I really need to think about a COSCO or SAMS CLUB. I have heard that they have Mountain House foods


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Ours doesn't have it on the floor, only online  gotta pay for shipping too


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I get those looks and questions also. I just tell 'em, "I buy groceries every six months, because I hate shopping." Then they look at my carts piled high and it doesn't seem like that much, stretched out over six months.

This works because I alternate between stores/locations for each trip...once a month. :2thumb:


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Here, no one cares. There are so many caterers and food truck people in there buying 6 gallons of nacho cheese, my orders don't seem weird at all.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Wish I could alternate, we only have one store close by though. I usually just laugh off the comments, but when you really think about it, it really isn't any of their dang business. In fact it's quite rude! So proud of my mom  wish I had half of her nerve! I'm just to nice to people


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

nomadjanet said:


> Here, no one cares. There are so many caterers and food truck people in there buying 6 gallons of nacho cheese, my orders don't seem weird at all.


I'll be the first to admit my orders are weird, picture a cart full of ground beef, chicken, can goods, toys (Christmas shopping) and a mountain of tp . Maybe it stands out cause I go during the early hours...around 8:30 the place is pretty empty


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good stuff. I have an odd sarcastic desire to punish people who ask me stupid questions that are none of their business. I would absolutely said something like "We're having a regional klan meeting and the grand wizard selected me to cater the event!" or "The neighborhood orgy is this weekend and when you have 45 naked people in your house you really need put out some serious food".


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I had a girl ask me once why I was buying all that rice, I calmly told her the truth, for the food pantry, for the poor. It is going to my food pantry, thats not a lie, and if I have to break into it I will be poor!!!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn I am so laughing some of these excuses and have to modify for my area!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another one; "Christmas is coming and even though they shunned me I want to give back to Amish community this year".


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Good stuff. I have an odd sarcastic desire to punish people who ask me ...".


I belong to an International shooting organization that relives the good old cowboy western years. Real lever action rifles, Colt 45s and SxS shotguns. Full western clothing including hat, boots and spurs. Once in a while I'll stop at a restaurant on the way back from an event dressed in my full cowboy outfit (minus the 45s).

People stare, some try to take pictures on the sly. A few will walk up and ask, "Why are you dressed like that?"

I really don't what them to know that I have a some weapons in the vehicle so with a straight face I ask back, "Ain't the hanging today?"


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Good stuff. I have an odd sarcastic desire to punish people who ask me stupid questions that are none of their business. I would absolutely said something like "We're having a regional klan meeting and the grand wizard selected me to cater the event!" or "The neighborhood orgy is this weekend and when you have 45 naked people in your house you really need put out some serious food".


you crack me up! :rofl:


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

My comeback only works when the cashier waits until the last second to question me. I just look at them like they are from outer space and say, "Ohhhhh... you didn't hear?" and walk away quickly. Lucky for me, they usually wait until the last second. But if they ask right away, I just ask why they want to know. They either shut up or say they were just wondering, and I just say, "Oh". It has always ended there.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> I really need to think about a COSCO or SAMS CLUB. I have heard that they have Mountain House foods


Not in Huntsville, maybe B'Ham.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've said all big eyed :eyebulge::eyebulge: '' You haven't seen the news!'' :gaah:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

DJgang said:


> I've said all big eyed :eyebulge::eyebulge: '' You haven't seen the news!'' :gaah:


WOW DJ. I like your other avatar but hey


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I belong to an International shooting organization...People stare, some try to take pictures on the sly. A few will walk up and ask, "Why are you dressed like that?"


Man that is the perfect opportunity to just jump and shout "What year is it!? What year is it!?" Then if someone answers just scream "It worked! That damn time machine worked!!" and run out the door.


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I belong to an International shooting organization that relives the good old cowboy western years. Real lever action rifles, Colt 45s and SxS shotguns. Full western clothing including hat, boots and spurs. Once in a while I'll stop at a restaurant on the way back from an event dressed in my full cowboy outfit (minus the 45s).
> 
> People stare, some try to take pictures on the sly. A few will walk up and ask, "Why are you dressed like that?"
> 
> I really don't what them to know that I have a some weapons in the vehicle so with a straight face I ask back, "Ain't the hanging today?"


Is that SASS?


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the 1-liners! I'm to much of a chicken to ever say anything like that though...my mother and husband on the other hand would probably fit right in with you all.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Costco is anti firearm, spend your money at Sam's


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Why do I need all this food?
To serve man.
If you don't understand the reference, google it.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Man that is the perfect opportunity to just jump and shout "What year is it!? What year is it!?" Then if someone answers just scream "It worked! That damn time machine worked!!" and run out the door.


We have people here that float the river and swim etc just having fun on a summer day. I have always wanted to pull over and yell SHARK!

BTW we are at about 3500 feet of elevation.


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

my son translated your binary signature.
Very Good!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is it a naked picture? I have always hoped it was a naked picture.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

mrsliberty said:


> my son translated your binary signature.
> Very Good!!


http://www.wordsmuggler.com/Smuggler/Decode


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Why doesn't anyone ever ask me???? I would fall into an hour long monologue on GMO foods, lizard people running things, globalists and NWO takeovers, the banking conspiracies, area 51 and mutated diseases from gov labs. If store security hasn't escorted me out I can get into the mole people,


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Wife and I made a trip to Sams Club yesterday, while we were walking the isles loading up our cart caught myself checking out other peoples carts to see if anyone else was stocking up. Guess it could'ev been worse could'a been other peoples ass's! (WELL THERE WERE A COUPLE)


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The closest Sams Club is a couple of hours away so we get all our city errands done about once every month or so. We bought a business membership at Sams so we can slide in at 7am with all the restaurants and other businesses. It bodes well when we buy several boxes of POM toilet paper (can highly recommend it for septic systems and the boxes stack well in storage - and the rolls haven't shrunk like other brands) and lots of other bulk items. We're out before the regular crowd gets there which is why we've probably never been asked about our buying sprees.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

personally, I do not see where Sams is a bargin in our area, they have No dry beans,split peas,lentals and many other things to prep with. I did buy about a ton each of sugar,rice, and a few hundred pounds of popcorn there back when they were affordable, now we just replace things locally when they're on sale. I use lots of sugar to feed my bees in the fall.. I do stop in once in a while to get their 50#@ bags of onions and their beef and chicken base.

 I find Aldies is the best place to buy most things, we go thru a lot of canned fruit like fruit cocktail, peaches,ect,dices tomatos and Sams can't even come close to Aldies. I'll make a run up there next week and get 8 cases each of diced toms,fruit cocktail, peaches,tropical fruit,appricots,, I make 2 trips in the store within 1/2 hr and no one bats an eye. I have went in and completely cleaned out their ground beef section of about 150 pounds of the 85% and then 90% for canning.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

mrsliberty said:


> my son translated your binary signature.
> Very Good!!


I've also used morse code


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*SAMS*



ComputerGuy said:


> I really need to think about a COSCO or SAMS CLUB. I have heard that they have Mountain House foods


I'm not sure of the brand but i've ordered several buckets of food from Sam's. I don't think the local stores stock but you can order it online, and shipping seemed reasonable. It was cheaper than any of the other prepper sites I found.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Marcus said:


> http://www.wordsmuggler.com/Smuggler/Decode


Thank you! I was wondering what the signature was saying but hated to ask and prove that I have no clue when it comes to computers and codes.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> Thank you! I was wondering what the signature was saying but hated to ask and prove that I have no clue when it comes to computers and codes.


Don't worry mdprepper , your way ahead of me I read the whole thread 3 times and still have no clue. Lol .


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

"Come and take them"


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

01001001 00100000 01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01100111


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

computerguy said:


> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01100111


-.-- --- ..- -.. --- -. . -... .-. --- -.- . - .... . -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

partdeux said:


> -.-- --- ..- -.. --- -. . -... .-. --- -.- . - .... . -.-. --- -.. .


-.-- . .--. --..-- / .. / .... .- ...- . .-.-.-

http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01100111


I've deciphered your message. It says " my keyboard only has 2 keys that still work"


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

partdeux said:


> -.-- --- ..- -.. --- -. . -... .-. --- -.- . - .... . -.-. --- -.. .


Y o u d o n e b r o k e t h e c o d e

-.-- --- ..- -.. --- -. . -... .-. --- -.- . - .... . -.-. --- -.. .
---End Quote---

yep, I have.
-.-- . .--. --..-- / .. / .... .- ...- . .-.-.-

My Dad translated this he is a ham radio operator for his hobby, 50 years now. I have resources but lack skilz!!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

katen said:


> Ours doesn't have it on the floor, only online  gotta pay for shipping too


 Right now sams has it on line (at least here) in the buckets from $85 to $119, free shipping.


----------

